# Search function?



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't get "search" to work. What happened to it after DC went off line last Thursday? Tutorial on how to use it now, please?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't get the "search this thread" or the advanced search to work. The simple search still works for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2014)

Not working for me, either.  The Google search works.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 17, 2014)

I had trouble opening sub threads this morning myself.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 17, 2014)

Database problem for me this a.m. 
Several times.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 17, 2014)

I meant sub forums. And it seems to be cleared up.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 17, 2014)

The search function should be fixed


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, it's working!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2014)

The fixing must have been interfering with other stuff, I was going crazy as DC was totally unavailable for about 30 minutes or so until just now.  Kept getting parse error messages and a black screen.  Deleted and reinstalled the DC app, many hard restarts, nothing but the Black Screen of Doom.  It didn't work on my phone either.

But now it's back, whew!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup, DC gave me a maintenance message. I tried again not long after and it was fine. And the advanced search worked. w00t!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 17, 2014)

Janet H said:


> The search function should be fixed


Thanks for letting us know! I was lost without being able to search the forum from inside DC.


----------

